# Colnago at Eurobike



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anybody know what Collage has in store for Eurobike. They have a tweet saying something new is in store? Anybody know?


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=47fdecd1d1c03780fac401d81148d5d8&oe=58573721


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

interesting - all aero everything, but it looks big and bulky


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://ysroad.co.jp/osaka/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/-2016-08-31-9-19-36.png
https://ysroad.co.jp/osaka/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/-2016-08-31-9-20-00-1.png


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

ATOMIC Cycle?????????? ????????????????


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Ernesto, please stop.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Ernesto, please stop.


agreed... atleast it did not have disc brakes........yet


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Colnago Product Handbook 2017: http://www.colnago.co.jp/s-mail/20160831COLNAGO_Product_handbook2017.pdf


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Colnago, like DeRosa is a dead brand circling the drain and have been for a while. Clinging to fake "Italian Heritage" while making all their ugly frames in China. Thankfully, one can still buy a handmade Time bike with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good grief those bikes are ugly...


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Notvintage said:


> Colnago, like DeRosa is a dead brand circling the drain and have been for a while. Clinging to fake "Italian Heritage" while making all their ugly frames in China. Thankfully, one can still buy a handmade Time bike with a lifetime warranty.


Are you saying all the top of the line Colnago are made in China . C40 , C50 , Extreme power , EPS , C50 , C60 ?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

AFAIK the lugged (carbon and steel) bikes are still made in Italy. In general I think road bikes over the past 3-4 years tend toward the ugly. These are no worse and a few nice looking paint schemes. Seat masts - ugh...

I'm glad to see a return of the 80's fishnet paint job on the Master series.

BTW that bike was clearly not Ernesto's personal. Looks a little big for him; he must be a short guy.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

mapeiboy said:


> Are you saying all the top of the line Colnago are made in China . C40 , C50 , Extreme power , EPS , C50 , C60 ?


No I am not.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Colnago should build a high end gravel bike. I don't think aero is going to work for them.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Giant owns 40% of Colnago and makes most of their bikes at their factory in Taiwan. The Master, Arabesque and C60 are still made in Italy. I agree with hfc that road bikes are definitely going ugly. Its disappointing that the C60 has compact geometry and ugly paint jobs. I'm keeping my C40 forever.

Like many of the other storied Italian brands, Colnago is soon to become just another plastic bike company from Asia. I see guys riding around on pricey Pinarrelos here and wonder why anyone would pay big bucks them.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pmf said:


> Giant owns 40% of Colnago and makes most of their bikes at their factory in Taiwan. The Master, Arabesque and C60 are still made in Italy. I agree with hfc that road bikes are definitely going ugly. Its disappointing that the C60 has compact geometry and ugly paint jobs. I'm keeping my C40 forever.
> 
> Like many of the other storied Italian brands, Colnago is soon to become just another plastic bike company from Asia. I see guys riding around on pricey Pinarrelos here and wonder why anyone would pay big bucks them.


To the best of my knowledge that's never been proven. Giant does not own part of Colnago. Was there ever a press release?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> To the best of my knowledge that's never been proven. Giant does not own part of Colnago. Was there ever a press release?


That's what Mike at Maestro told me over the phone when I bought a Colnago frame from him earlier this year. He's been selling Colnagos for years and years. He said that once Ernesto dies, the family will sell the company "and that'll be it". I figure if anyone knows what's going on with Colnago, he does. But no, I can't point you to a press release.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pmf said:


> That's what Mike at Maestro told me over the phone when I bought a Colnago frame from him earlier this year. He's been selling Colnagos for years and years. He said that once Ernesto dies, the family will sell the company "and that'll be it". I figure if anyone knows what's going on with Colnago, he does. But no, I can't point you to a press release.


Giant is a publicly traded company. There would have been disclosure.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Giant is a publicly traded company. There would have been disclosure.


How do you know there hasn't been?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

pmf said:


> Like many of the other storied Italian brands, Colnago is soon to become just another plastic bike company from Asia. I see guys riding around on pricey Pinarrelos here and wonder why anyone would pay big bucks them.


Their new Concept bike is already being sold by the counterfeiters. I think it's already happened. Maybe those guys you see riding around are on bargain basement fake frames? You know they say there's 10x as many fake Rolex watches as there are real ones... same applies with the Dogma and other frames.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pmf said:


> How do you know there hasn't been?


there's life on other planets because nobody has proved there isn't. common example of logic fallacy. however I did a company search on a database.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Their new Concept bike is already being sold by the counterfeiters. I think it's already happened. Maybe those guys you see riding around are on bargain basement fake frames? You know they say there's 10x as many fake Rolex watches as there are real ones... same applies with the Dogma and other frames.


Counterfeiters are always an issue. We all hear about Chinarellos. That's where the lawyers come in. In the meantime C-60 is a highly sought after bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> Counterfeiters are always an issue. We all hear about Chinarellos. That's where the lawyers come in. In the meantime C-60 is a highly sought after bike.


Yeah, well, Specialized's huge legal team doesn't seem able to do anything at all. Their stuff is in the same boat. There are, however, several companies who don't have any of their frames being counterfeited. And let me tell you, lawyers are not the reason why.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yeah, well, Specialized's huge legal team doesn't seem able to do anything at all. Their stuff is in the same boat. There are, however, several companies who don't have any of their frames being counterfeited. And let me tell you, lawyers are not the reason why.


China seems to condone or at least ignore counterfeiting and theft of intellectual property. Not much lawyers can do when the state is not helping


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

My Colnago frame is designed in Italy and made in Taiwan. I believe it would be the identical build if it was made in Italy. It's not where a frame is made, it's how.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> My Colnago frame is designed in Italy and made in Taiwan. I believe it would be the identical build if it was made in Italy. It's not where a frame is made, it's how.


I agree with your statement however in the case of Colnago their branding is deeply entrenched in Italian tradition and mystique. Once you start outsourcing to Asia there is nothing to differentiate a Colnago from any other brand.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

DaveG said:


> I agree with your statement however in the case of Colnago their branding is deeply entrenched in Italian tradition and mystique. Once you start outsourcing to Asia there is nothing to differentiate a Colnago from any other brand.


+1 on that. I'd never buy a Colnago that was made in Taiwan. Might as well just buy a Giant. I remember going into Performance once. They were selling Focus bikes "Designed in Germany". There were Focus boxes laying in the corner that prominently said "Made in China". 

You don't go to a Chinese restaurant for pizza.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

not much to differentiate how one monocoque frame is constructed over another. geometry may be a little different that's all. C-line is hand built with lugs in italy. lugs in themselves don't make for a better frame, but the c-line bikes are a cut above.


----------

